# Pics of center jacking points on my 2003 330i



## slilley (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm going to continue to jack the rear using point (A) in the pictures above. That's the way I did it on my 2000 E46 323i (probably a hundred times), and that's the way I'm doing it on my 2004 330i too. YMMV, of course. Here's my justification for using poing (A): I asked Brett Anderson at Koala Motorsports about this several months ago!  

I wrote:
> Second question: I've always jacked the rear of the car up
> using the rear subframe crossmember (passes directly under
> the diff). However, I've heard people recommend using a
> point further forward of the subframe crossmember (looks
> like a driveshaft collar of some sort). But I've also
> heard of people jacking from the rear diff itself. What's
> the correct way to jack the rear of an E46?

Brett replied:
Jack the rear of the car as you're currently doing. Diff case is also ok
as long as jack doesn't create pressure points (most jack pads have 
raised lips), use a piece of wood if necessary. Not sure what reference
you've seen to any other jacking point, there aren't any. (other than 
the lift pads by the wheels)


Regards,
Steve
2004 330i ZHP


----------



## i6power (Apr 3, 2004)

slilley said:


> I'm going to continue to jack the rear using point (A) in the pictures above. That's the way I did it on my 2000 E46 323i (probably a hundred times), and that's the way I'm doing it on my 2004 330i too. YMMV, of course. Here's my justification for using poing (A): I asked Brett Anderson at Koala Motorsports about this several months ago!
> 
> I wrote:
> > Second question: I've always jacked the rear of the car up
> ...


I concur. I used A, and seems very stable, no squeaking sound what's so ever.


----------

